# Verify company



## AKkeith (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello Shadowspear,

I was contacted today by a fairly new defense contracting company offering me a short 2 week contract in Africa. I am looking for anyone well versed in the contracting business to verify the company as legitimate so that I don't get myself in a bad situation. I don't think I should post the name of the company or country of the job but I would PM it to anyone that can help.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2014)

Best of luck...hope this works out.  Depending on where you are going, bring your MOPP gear!


----------



## Rampart (Dec 14, 2014)

PM Me.

If I can help I will


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 14, 2014)

@Rampart, thanks for the help brother but I already went over and worked the contract. Turned out to be a great time. Learned a lot and met a lot of cool guys.


----------

